# Anesthesia for a blood patch



## steph2355 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a group of CRNA that does sedation for a epidural blood patch, while the dr performs the procedure.  I need some help with the what anesthesia code I would use?

Thanks


----------



## astrojess (Jan 5, 2011)

Is the Dr an Anesthesiologist and employed by your facility? I'm very new to Anesthesia coding, but if the Dr is not an Anesthesiologist performing the procedure employed by your facilty, perhaps it would just be the 00300 for the CRNA's participation?


----------



## aschaeve (Jan 5, 2011)

I would code 62273 for the blood patch.  If it is being done after an epidural was given I would use dx. 6688_ and 99709.  If it for another procedure I would use dx. 3490.  You can refer to this in the Anesthesia and Pain coding alert dated vol.11, No. 13 from 2009.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 5, 2011)

01992 Anesthesia for diagnostic or therapeutic nerve blocks and injections (when block or injection is performed by a different provider); prone position  

I believe the above code would work if they were performing MAC for example


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
Anesthesia for a blood patch use 01992.Check the patient position is prone..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## diane1217 (Jan 11, 2011)

effective 1/1/11 dos, anesthesia is not billable for cpt 62273, please check your crosswalk book for 2011.

Diane


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 11, 2011)

Which anesthesia crosswalk states that a separate provider can not performed for example MAC for an epidural blood patch?


----------



## EllieAnn (Apr 29, 2011)

Although crosswalks states, "Anesthesia Care not typically required", you can bill if your patient has an underlying medical condition causing the need for the patient to be sedated for this procedure.


----------



## cindyt (Apr 29, 2011)

You would only bill 62273 if the CRNA was performing the blood patch.  But since they are providing just the anesthesia for the surgeon to perform the actual blood patch you would bill 01991 or 01992.  If the patient is in prone position then 01992 if not 01991.


----------



## darlenemusser (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with CindyT.


----------

